# H1B Sonsered jobs in US



## meet_10 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi,

I am from software field and looking for a H1B visa sponsering companies, which will sponser H1B visa as well as provide an employment. I want to know how easily can such jobs can be obtained or any agent/site which can help me to get such jobs in US?

I am looking for the software jobs mainly in telecommunication sector. Can anybody guide me regarding this?

Thanks


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

You have an uphill battle ahead of you. In theory any company can sponsor you for an H1B (correct me if I'm wrong here, guys) but finding one who is willing to is quite another matter.

First you have to get a job offer; getting a job offer from abroad is extremely tricky, but even if the company decides that you are more qualified for the job than any of their American applicants, it's not a straight shot from there. (As an aside, IT techs come a dime a dozen in the US right now and with the economic downturn you will likely be competing against dozens or even hundreds of other applicants, most of whom will already be in the US, complete with citizenship or green card, and able -- even desperate -- to start work immediately). 

Assuming you pass all those hurdles and the company is willing to sponsor you for the H1B, you then have to enter into a lottery drawing because there are more H1B applicants than there are H1B spaces per year. If the application is picked in the lottery and approved by the USCIS, then you have to apply for the visa at the Embassy, which, depending on where you're from, could take anywhere from a few weeks to several months. Most employers are NOT willing to wait that long for an employee, especially since there are likely to be plenty qualified individuals who are able to start tomorrow. 

Alternatively, if you happen to be working for a MNC that is looking to send some of its employees to the US branch, an L1 may be a possibility.

Good luck but the odds are slim to none that this will work.

Have you considered Australia or Canada? They have programs that allow you to go on your own skills


----------



## meet_10 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. Still what path should i follow? Should i go through agents or should i apply directly in the companies?

For Canada, what are the options any useful sites/agents emails you can provide me?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

meet_10 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Still what path should i follow? Should i go through agents or should i apply directly in the companies?
> 
> For Canada, what are the options any useful sites/agents emails you can provide me?


I wouldn't pay any of the agents a penny. Better to give your money to an animal charity if you like giving money away.

Tiffani's post was dead on.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

as Fatbrit says, don't give your money away to agencies. If you decide to apply for jobs in the US, apply directly with the company and if they agree to sponsor your visa, they are legally obliged to cover the costs associated with it. An agency would simply take your money and there still would be no guarantees.

no advice on Canada. I live in Australia at the moment. There's a lot of info on the sticky posts at the top of the Australia forum, and Canada may have something similar or at least there will be people there who can give advice on the Canada forum


----------

